# Carrot Stix on Sale at Cabelas



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Cabelas has Carrot Stix rods on sale for $89, down from $150. I caught the sale earlier last week when they were $75. 

KsB


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've read some about the carrot stix and some of the guys on the forum seems to like them. I was wondering what features this has over some of the other good rods on the market? What kind of reel will you use with it?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

These rods are ultra light in weight compared to others in its category. The rods have Pac Bay Lite guides which are rated as equal to or better than Fuji guides. These rods normally run for $150 at BPS and Cabelas. The best qualities I like about the rods is the weight--some weigh less than 4 ounces. I plan to pair this with a Quantum Cabo 20 PTS spinning reel and a Quantum Energy 30 Pti reel. 

KsB


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They are great rods and that's a great price but buy it from the local shops and if something happens to it, take it in and walk out with a new one. Can't do that at Cabelas - but at that price you could buy two.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I would love to buy local, but like you said, at that price I can buy two. Carrot Stix has a replacement warranty, you just have to pay $35 for replacements if broken. Not bad seeing that I have only broke 1 rod in my 30+ years fishing. I think its worth it. 

KsB


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*great price*

Heard they are VERY nice, but sure ugly, might give one a try at that price. Looked at them at BPS and talk about a light perfectly balanced rod! Thanks for info.
,


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragonfly, 

You're right, they are ugly but light as a feather. I would go to BPS once a month and pick one up just to feel how light it was. Unfortunately the price at Cabelas has gone up to $89. I'm lucky I caught the sale when I did. Jump on em while you can.

KsB


----------

